# reverse indiglo for 91-94 sentra no/tach



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

anyone looking to change there 91-94 gauges with no tach?well heres the solution go on e-bay and bid on a set of reverse indiglo gauges for the 95-99 sentra no tach.or if not go to www.procarparts.com and purchase them there .they made a mistake and made the wrong gauges.there really for a 91-94.pics of my car are in www.printroom.com under user put chuckone and there you will see them on and off.good luck


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I just won an auction off eBay for those gauges... should be getting them by Aug 16... can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

arent those only made for the Se-R's


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Nope.*

He said tachLESS. All SE-R's came with tach's. As for some of the 1.6's, we did not. Which sucks. I'm just going to get an aftermarket 2 1/2 to 3" tach and chill if just left of my steering column hump.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*cant find um*

yo chuck i cant find um on procarparts. and were did u get the carbon fiber pieces on the dash and were the gauges hard to put in.thnx in advance bro.latez


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

under 95-99 sentra/200sx second page.the carbonfiber i made myself with carbonfiber paper.and the gauges are easy to put on.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*kool*

ok kool man and thnx again.latez


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

chuckone - I was wondering if you could help me out on the wiring part of the reverse indiglo gauges for me?... I recieved my gauges yesterday and I'm planning on installing them today... I took a look at the instructions; getting to the stock gauges and removing all the screws I understand all but the wiring part seems to be a little confusing... the instructions that were provided from Procarparts aren't great... so I was wondering if you could help me with the wriring issue? Thanks.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

i wired mines to the dimmer switch.just get a light tester and put in in the back of the dimmer plug .find the wire that has power when the lights are on and ground .you should ba alset with that.good luck


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

chuckone - Thanks for the reply... I've got another question; and yet another problem . The reverse speedo gauge... well... doesn't seem to fit over the speedo needle on the stock gauge... the black covering over the speedo pointer is too large for the reverse gauge to slip over... I was wondering how you took care of that problem? Did you remove the black covering off the speedo pointer? If so, how?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have the same question, how the hell do you take off the original black face plates? Do I have to take off the needle or what? I tried putting in a new bulb last week and i was confused as hell.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

with the new gauges all you have to do is take out the small screws that hold the gauges in .slip the new ones over the needles and put the small scres back on ,all done


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

on the site www.procarparts.com i was looking for the 1991 face plates when i noticed the 95-99 face plates which looked awsome cause the were lit in the middle at well as the needle (it appears) http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-95SER-REV and is it possible to fit a 95-99 faceplate ona 91? 

Or is there another company that sells something similar? Because I am really liking the 95-99 gauges...


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

if yours doesnt have a tach .go to procarparts and under 95-99 sentra/200sx check out page two and the last gauges on that page are made for the 91-94.they made a mistake.i bought these for my 94 le and there direct fit .check out pics of my car at www.printroom.com under user id put chuckone and ther you should see the gauges on my car .good luck.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Finally got the gauges in... I really like'em... took about two and a half hours to put in , but that's OK... it was worth it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was just about to post a thread about these gauges--I know they really are for the B13-BUT the only difference is we B14 dont hav a clock (Im just going to have a black square )..

So wut do U guys think about the gauges-do they give off a nice glow? Chuck I noticed in your pic 4 that the whole gauge is glowing at once-I thought they didnt do that??

I really didnt think that these gauges were worth it. I was gonna go thru the whole gauge swap thing ( REALLY WANT A TACH) but it seems like way more trouble than I can deal wit right now.....

Give me Your opinions on them...............


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

hey chuckone this has abosoluty has absoluty nothing to do with the gauges, where did you get that spoiler? btw your car is extremly sick keep up the good work


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

mp2050 scroll down the page of pics at the bottom you will see the reverse indiglos .the ones you saw were the nis knacks indiglo gauges.and minorthreat the spoiler i got from street weapons kit .but you could get it from www.asylumms.com. its like 380 for the front.and thanks for the compliment


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i was talking rear spoiler


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

thats of an sentra ser .i got the whole trunklid with the inner lights for 135.00 from a bone yard .my bad sorry


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Alright so wuz up with sum more opinions on theses gauges--Are they worth getting or wut???


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

this post is for minor threat .some one on ebay has the same spoiler up for bid check it out under sentra .later


----------

